# SKS Project



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 6, 2008)

I got this Norinco SKS a few years ago from 243Savage. Thanks man for an awesome deal 

Since then I've had the trigger group redone by Kivarri at http://www.kivaari.com/

It makes this thing shoot so smooth and helps tremendously with accuracy. 

I replace the firing pin with a Murray's Kit. No worrys of slam fires.
http://www.murraysguns.com/sksown.htm

I got the Tapco T6 Mossy Oak Stock back at Christmas.

I wanted this as a truck / 4wheeler gun. After riding/sitting in the truck it started to get some very light surface rust even with a coat of RIG Grease on it. I've read about all the gun coatings available as well as a few guys using High Temp paints with very good sucess. So after doing some more online research I bought a can of Duplicolor DE1651 Cast Coat Iron 500 Degree Engine paint. 

Here's the pics. What do you think?


----------



## guesswho (Jul 6, 2008)

If it doesn't hold up as good as you wish, try dome duracoat.  It is just as easy to spray with a little practice.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice results on your project.  Looks really good.


----------



## hunter44a (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats purdy man.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I had a good time doing something like this for the first time. It was really nice to find a color that closely resembled 'gun metal' as well as offers exceptional durability. 




guesswho said:


> If it doesn't hold up as good as you wish, try dome duracoat.  It is just as easy to spray with a little practice.



Actually I think it will hold up just as well as Duracoat and maybe better than Aluma-Hyde and here's why, straight from the website...

"Both Engine Enamel and High Heat Paint formulas now contain ceramic resins for maximum heat dissipation and gloss retention. The resins also offer protection from exposure to excessive heat and automotive fluids. Developed and tested in the lab, Dupli-Color® Engine and High Heat Paints will perform to the most rigorous standards of racing and street rod enthusiasts.

Dupli-Color® Engine Enamel with Ceramic

    * Resists temperatures up to 500 degrees F
    * Durable ceramic formulatio
    * Superior high gloss finishes
    * Oil and gas resistant
    * Will not blister, flake, crack or peel
    * 36 colors matched to OEM standards
    * 6 Classic Colors, 7 Hot Rod Colors
    * EZ Touch® Nozzle "

I can tell you that it does not scratch easy and is not 'soft'. It gives the gun a durable, tough feel and look. I tried it on a garden shovel and let it have a few days to fully dry and cure. It performed better than I expected so I feel it'll handle anything that I throw at it.


----------



## pnome (Jul 7, 2008)

Looks good!


Tell me more about the optics you've got on her.


----------



## fishndinty (Jul 7, 2008)

How is that receiver cover mount holding zero?  I've heard bad things...


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 7, 2008)

pnome said:


> Looks good!
> 
> 
> Tell me more about the optics you've got on her.



This was my optics choice since it has a lifetime warranty. 

http://www.opticsplanet.net/leapers-5th-gen-3-9x40-mini-size-scope-scp-394m.html

I found it on clearance for about half of that cost a few years back off of a air gun site called www.jungletoy.com but they no longer carry them.

First I have a bolt buffer in the back of that reciever cover to offset some metal on metal recoil. It has been a pretty good scope. Being a short / mini scope makes the parallax a bit 'fish eye' to me but like anything else once you lean to use it you quickly adjust to using it. It's the only mini scope I've ever looked through so it may be a trait of small/short scopes. Clarity is pretty good but not great. I keep thinking of getting a Red Dot scope for it but battery's go dead and reticles don't.  So I think it'll stay.

I had a Leapers 5th Gen 6-24x50 Full Size A.O. Range Estimating Mil-Dot Red/Green Illuminated Zero Locking/Resetting Scope SCP-6245AOMDLTS on a H&R 25-06 and it had very good clarity for the price. I was happy with it and it performed well for me. It was sold w/ the rifle a while back. Mil-dot has it's place but can be a bit of a struggle to learn if your not shooting w/ it often. I think it's a skill that must be kept sharp with regualr practice. Also Milt-Dot scopes are not all equal in their measurements IIRC so each scopes info must be kept with the gun.  For most of us the BDC type reticles are the best choice for our hunting opportunities.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/leapers...estimating-mil-dot-red-green-illuminated.html


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Jul 7, 2008)

fishndinty said:


> How is that receiver cover mount holding zero?  I've heard bad things...



Like you, I've read about them being iffy on holding zero. I think it varies with each rifle. This one has a very tight fit and seems to RTZ for me.

We all know this is not a BR tack driver but this SKS seems to group pretty good with most ammo I've run through it. I plan on some bench time with it soon with some reloads. 

I've duplicated the reloads from this thread on loading some V-MAX bullets IMR-4198 for the 7.62x39. I'm looking forward to seeing how mine groups.

http://www.sksboards.com/smf/index.php?topic=38404.0


----------

